# [Technik-Ratgeber] Bester 4.000-Euro-Gaming-PC: Technik-Ratgeber Empfehlung



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[Technik-Ratgeber] Bester 4.000-Euro-Gaming-PC: Technik-Ratgeber Empfehlung*

					Wie sieht bei einem Budget von 4.000 Euro derzeit der ideale Gaming-PC aus? Wenn Sie einen neuen Komplett-PC zusammenstellen möchten, hilft Ihnen unser Bauvorschlag mit einer Übersicht aller Teile eventuell weiter, den es als Komplett-PC bei Dubaro auch zu kaufen gibt - der PC ist dabei konfigurierbar.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[Technik-Ratgeber] Bester 4.000-Euro-Gaming-PC: Technik-Ratgeber Empfehlung*


----------

